# Enfant non soigné



## Marine35 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, une collègue accueille un enfant de 1 an qui a une conjonctivite depuis la semaine dernière. Elle a demandé aux parents à ce qu’il soit soigné, voit le médecin mais ils passent outre. Hier elle a signalé que le petit était gêné, qu’il se grattait les yeux mais ils ne prennent pas en compte les remarques de ma collègue. Elle lui nettoie les yeux au sérum physiologique. Je lui ai dit de prévenir la PMI, de refuser l’accueil sans traitement, que c’est de la négligence mais elle n’agit pas. J’ai du mal à comprendre. Je pense au petit, ça me fait mal au cœur


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Nous n'avons pas à indiquer ou obliger un employeur que son enfant doit consulter un medecin.  
Votre collègue n'a pas le droit de refuser l'accueil non plus.
Oui, elle peut prévenir la pmi.


----------



## booboo (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
effectivement si les parents ne s'en inquiètent pas, elle peut appeler la PMI, pour demander des conseils.
La PMI fera ce qui lui semblera le mieux pour cet enfant.


----------



## Marine35 (20 Juillet 2022)

Elle refuse de prévenir la PMI, ça fait plus d’une semaine que le petit a une conjonctivite non soignée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Si elle refuse de prévenir la PMI, elle accepte la situation. Ou elle démissionne.


----------



## booboo (20 Juillet 2022)

Si elle ne veut rien faire, les parents non plus ...  mais que vous êtes au courant et que ça vous fait mal au coeur et bien appelez vous pour avoir des conseils


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

C'est bizarre, vous vous souciez plus de l'enfant que votre collègue accueille qu'elle ne s'en soucie elle même 😕 
Ça peut ne pas être une conjonctivite classique et être juste une allergie aux pollens ou graminées. 
Après vous n'allez pas pouvoir faire plus. C'est aux parents de l'enfant ou à son assmat de faire quelque-chose....


----------



## Marine35 (20 Juillet 2022)

Elle se plaint de l’inaction des parents et dit qu’elle est embêtée pour le bien-être du petit. J’ai vu les yeux du petit et franchement ils sont rouges et purulents. Elle a fait exprès de ne pas nettoyer les yeux vendredi après la sieste mais de toute façon il arrive tous les matins depuis la semaine dernière avec les yeux collés. Ça le gratte mais la maman semble s’en fiche. Même si c’est allergique ça se soigne. Effectivement je ne peux pas faire grand chose, je répète à ma collègue de prévenir la PMI puisqu’elle n’est pas écoutée par les parents


----------



## Marine35 (20 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22 en quoi est-ce bizarre que je me soucie du confort de ce petit ?!


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

Ben c'est juste que ça ne relève pas d'un de tes accueilli et que par conséquent, tu ne vas pas pouvoir faire beaucoup plus que ce que tu as déjà fait.... c'est déjà compliqué de faire bouger les parents quand il s'agit de nos accueillis alors quand c'est pas les nôtres.....je vois pas bien ce que tu pourrais faire de plus. Les parents vont bien finir par se bouger ....enfin j'espère 🤞


----------



## abelia (20 Juillet 2022)

Alors moi j'ai mis dans mon contrat que les parents s'engagent à soigner leur enfant pour son bien être et les autres accueillis. 
Si grosse conjonctivite comme vous le décrivez, je n'accueillerai pas l'enfant tant qu'il ne serait pas soigné... Les conjonctivites sont contagieuses !!


----------



## Marine35 (20 Juillet 2022)

abelia moi j’indique au contrat que j’accepte les enfants malades à condition qu’ils ont vu le médecin et ont un traitement. Ça n’est pas tellement respecté. Entre auto-médication ( je refuse de suivre si y’a pas d’ordonnance mais ça met quand même dans le sac), traîne des pieds pour prendre RDV, se contente d’un sérum ophtalmique pour une conjonctivite, traite une invasion de lentes et poux avec de l’huile essentielle de lavande ( j’ai appelé la PMI)


----------



## papillon (20 Juillet 2022)

bien sûr que les conjonctivites c'est contagieux et à ce stade, il faut que l'enfant soit vu par un médecin c'est sûr 
dire à votre collègue qu'elle insiste encore et encore auprès du PE quitte à hausser le ton pour que l'enfant soit vu par un médecin illico presto et de surcroit comme c'est contagieux, lui faire comprendre qu'il y a non seulement d'autres petits en accueil et qu'elle-même peut l'attraper
Je ne comprends pas l'agissement de tels parents !
est-ce dans ses contrats elle a notifié qui si maladie contagieuse elle ne prenait pas les enfants ?


----------



## papillon (20 Juillet 2022)

Marine35... ici aussi PE traine des pieds pour que son enfant soit vu par un médecin, j'ai dû hausser le ton mais bien comme il faut pour que ça bouge ! incroyable de voir ça


----------



## abelia (20 Juillet 2022)

Peut être faire peur aux parents, dire que si ils ne vont pas voir le docteur je serais obligé d'appeler la pmi (même si elle ne le fait pas).


----------



## liline17 (20 Juillet 2022)

une maman infirmière, et le papa prof de sport ayant beaucoup de temps libre, avaient négligés leur bébé de 5 mois qui avait de la fièvre depuis 9 jours, j'ai insisté pour qu'ils le fassent voir, résultat, bronchiolite pour lui et les jumeaux que j'avais aussi en accueil, tous les 3 hospitalisés, l'hopital a failli faire un signalement; depuis, j'exige qu'un enfant soit vu par un médecin si il a une fièvre durant plus d'une journée, ou quand je le juge nécessaire.
Je n'avais pas pensé moi même à prévenir la PMI, ce serai à refaire, je le ferai


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Juillet 2022)

Attention une conjonctivite est contagieuse une collègue refusait l'accueil de ses accueillis quand cela arrivait ! mon petit en a eu une récemment mais les PE ont fait le nécessaire rapidement ! il y a les bons PE et il y a les autres ... que dire ???


----------



## Marine35 (20 Juillet 2022)

Ma collègue accepte les enfants malades avec traitement si pathologies contagieuses. J’ai eu le cas pour la conjonctivite, j’ai dit j’accepte l’accueil si traitement, mais c’était du sérum ophtalmique et ça a empiré, j’ai appelé les parents et le papa est venu pour emmener son enfant chez le médecin.


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

Moi je lui dirai pas de visite chez le médecin = pas d'accueil... Faut pas exagérer quand même....ce serait probablement les premiers à courir chez le doc s'ils avaient un tel soucis ...mais leur enfant ça ne les gène pas..... ça m'agaçerait à coup sûr ....et ils le sauraient..


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

En fait je pense que les clauses impliquants que l'enfant doit avoir vu un medecin ne sont pas vraiment réalisables. (légales ??)
On ne peut obliger un parent à faire consulter  l'enfant par un medecin, et à moins de devoir justifier d'une absence, on ne peut exiger de certificat médical.
Si vous acceptez d'administrer les médocs, il n'y a que pour cette raison que l'employeur devra consulter pour obtenir une ordonnance.
Refuser d'accueillir l'enfant = abandon de poste.
A chacune de choisir.
Mieux vaut toujours privilégier le dialogue, et si ce dialogue n'est pas concluant, je préviendrais la PMI. Après tout, ces puers sont bien là pour çà.


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988  a raison mais moi les parents savent à quoi s'en tenir .... C'est rare que j'ai besoin de râler pour que les enfants soient vu chez le doc....et je me dis que s'ils veulent me conserver comme assmat, ils ont plutôt intérêt à faire ce qu'il faut quand leur loulou est malade. Maintenant avec le protocole covid, dès que l'enfant a de la fièvre, il doit voir le doc, donc ça simplifie les choses. Mais pour une conjonctivite, ils attendent quoi? Que les yeux soient tellement collés que l'enfant ne puisse plus les ouvrir ?  Une simple menace de prévenir la pmi qui se charge quand même en premier lieu de la protection de l'enfance devrait les faire réfléchir


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Le protocole Covid n'implique pas une visite médicale. En tout cas je n'ai pas lu çà.


----------



## Nounou22 (21 Juillet 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988
Si c'est bien inscrit sur le protocole que les parents doivent respecter les consignes suivantes dont : consulter un médecin dès l'apparition des premiers symptômes donc la fièvre en fait partie


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Juillet 2022)

Coucou

Je ne lis pas la même chose que toi : je lis : les parents jouent un rôle.....et sont appelés à respecter les consignes suivantes... (voir le protocole).
En aucun cas il n'est inscrit qu'ils DOIVENT consulter, mais qu'ils sont appelés à le faire...

Voilà toute la nuance de l'application de la loi.


----------



## Nounou22 (22 Juillet 2022)

Si la pmi venait à nous appeler à respecter les consignes suivantes, verrais tu cela comme une obligation ou juste une recommandation dont tu pourrais te passer? 
Pour moi si les parents sont appelés à respecter les consignes suivantes ça veut bien dire qu'ils doivent respecter les consignes suivantes..... c'est jouer sur les mots .... c'est noté sur le protocole ce que la DGS attend d'eux et donc ce que nous sommes également en droit d'attendre et de faire appliquer


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

La pmi ne pourra rien y faire. Il ne  nous appartient pas de faire respecter ces consignes dédiées aux parents.

Je ne cautionne pas, mais ce sont bien les mots.

Aucune obligation mais une incitation. Et nous n'avons pas de pouvoir là dessus.

C'est ainsi.


----------



## Nounou22 (24 Juillet 2022)

Être appelé à faire quelque chose est pour ma part plus qu'une incitation....si pour prendre un avion vous êtes appelés à vous présenter à la porte 3 à telle heure, c'est une exigence.... d'ailleurs exiger fait partie des synonymes " d'être appelé à" ....par conséquent je présenterai cela aux parents comme une obligation et pas simplement comme une recommandation


----------



## Ryleti (24 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
Effectivement il y a des parents comme ça qui s’en foutent.j’ai eu une petite avant ma semaine de vacances de Noël pendant 10 jours faisait des pics de températures à 39. J’ai prévenu les parents de l’emmener chez le médecin, rien à faire ben pendant les 10 jours je les ai appelé pour qu'ils viennent chercher leur fille. Au retour de vacances... maman a le covid!!!! Comme c’est bizarre
Après, perso dans mon contrat il est bien précisé que je ne prends pas les enfants qui ont pied-main-bouche, conjonctivite, impetigo, grosse diarrhée et vomissements. Avant j’avais gastro mais la puer m’a dit que je n’étais pas médecin alors de détailler.

Mais il faut être réaliste il y aura toujours des parents plus à notre écoute que d’autre.

Et pour les collègues qui parlaient ce qui est du protocole COVID,  il n’est plus d’actualité.

Courage à votre collègue


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Juillet 2022)

Nanou entre des indications protocolaires et un trajet en avion, non aucun rapport.

J'aimerais'te dire que nos employeurs avec ces protocoles vont bien prendre cas des consignes.
Et que nous Ams seront tranquilles sur ce sujet.
Le fait est que non, certains n'en ont cure, pour diverses raisons,  et qu'à aucun moment tu n'as le pouvoir de contraindre les parents à suivre le protocole. 
Il faut plusieurs symptomes pour associer une fièvre au covid. 
La fièvre c'est plus de 38/38.5 selon les dernières directives.
Là on est sur de l'accueil de jeunes enfants..qui font leurs dents... (oui en continu, de 0 mois à 3/4/5 ans..humour !)....

Donc si, tu soupçonne le cas de covid, que l'enfant a 38°, à part le refus d'accueil,donc potentiellement assimilé à un abandon de poste...non ta pmi ne te suivras certainement pas sur l'obligation de consulter.

Bon dimanche.. chaud.


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Le mois dernier j'ai eu un cas similaire 
J'ai appelé la pmi pour avoir conseil 

1 enfant positif 
Averti le dimanche soir 
Sur les 3 autres acceuilli j'avais une petite pas très en forme depuis le jeudi d'avant 

Ils m'ont dit de ne pas reprendre l'enfant tant qu'elle n'avait pas vu le médecin et fait un pcr ou antigenique à J2 
Ce n'était pas un conseil mais une obligation 
J'ai donc averti les parents, la maman a appelé une amie qui bosse à la sécurité sociale et elle lui a confirmé


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Juillet 2022)

A assmatzam,  ok mais ont-ils fait le nécessaire auprès des parents ?
C'est toi qui a dû faire le gendarme ?  
Trop facile.

Ici elles n'interviennent pas là dessus.


----------



## patou33 (26 Juillet 2022)

Perso conjonctivite maladie contagieuse donc pas d accueil  stipulé ds mon contrat et surtout évoqué lors de l entretien avec le parent sur les modalités de garde enfant malade !! ) Bon à savoir : Ce qu il faut signaler au parent c est qu 1 conjonctivite si elle est soignée dessuite n est plus contagieuse dès qu elle reçoit le traitement !!! D où l importance de dire au parent de consulter rapidement  pour un retour en accueil dès le lendemain !!! Seul le médecin peut déterminer si contagieuse ou pas , donc ds le doute afin de se protéger ainsi que les autres enfants il ne faut pas accueillir .


----------



## assmatzam (27 Juillet 2022)

@metal oui elle m'a dit que si il y avait un soucis la maman pouvait l'appeler et qu'elle lui rappellerai le protocole en cours

J'ai d'ailleurs mis le numéro du médecin de pmi dans mon message à la maman 

J'ai la chance d'avoir une équipe de pmi  impartial qui ne prend jamais parti et qui ait toujours de très bons conseils


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

En effet si le serum phy n'a pas été efficace en 1 ou 2 jours les PE DOIVENT emmener l'enft chez le medecin pour avoir un traitement adapté.

C'est une question de confort pour l'enfant bien sur, mais aussi parce que c'est contagieux donc il est important de résoudre ça. Expliquer aux PE que si c'était pour eux mêmes il y a longtemps qu'ils auraient vu un medecin, demandé au pharmacien un traitement. Leur enfant merite la même bienveillance.
L'AM le sait puisqu'elle a informé, guidé les PE qui ne s'en souci pas.

Son devoir est alors de contacter la PMI pour demander de l'aide: souvent si c'est la PMI qui retoque les Parents, ils écoutent.
Mais rares sont les AMs qui ont le courage de contacter la PMI parce que:
- elles ont peur que ça nuise à leur relation avec leur PE qui sont aussi leur employeur
- elles n'ont souvent pas une relation de confiance avec la PMI qu'elles voient avant tout comme une institution qui nous contrôle, non qui nous accompagne pourtant...
- elles se demandent si ça mérite vraiment l'intervention de la PMI, se disent que l'enfant n'est pas battu quand même or la négligence peut être la 1er stade de la maltraitance...

En tant qu'AM toi même, que citoyenne, si tu te demande si cet enfant est traité comme il le devrait (que tu en doute), tu as aussi la possibilité de contacter la PMI pour l'alerter.


----------

